# Google Log in problems



## FormeriPhoney (Aug 12, 2011)

Getting this all evening, anyone else? 








Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sageDieu (Jun 16, 2011)

no problems here.

Sent from my SCH-R530U using Tapatalk 2


----------

